# SABIS/School of Choueifat



## LindievdBerg (Jun 10, 2013)

Can any one give me some info regarding teaching at the above mentioned Institute/school. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## inass (Jun 19, 2013)

For teaching I dont know much. But my kids study there and I love it.


----------

